# Help with name ideas for my dog walking buisness



## ProudMuttMomma (Jun 11, 2006)

*Hello All, 

Bren here...I was wondering if you all could help me out? 

It has always been my dream to have my own dog walking buisness...where I can put that extra joy in a dogs life when their owners don't always have the time to give them as much attention as they would like to. 

I've been racking at my brain and I just haven't been able to think of a name and a slogan that has that special va va voom to it...LOL 

I would love to hear your ideas, if ya don't mind that is 

Huggs,
Bren*


----------



## grannypeg (Jun 11, 2006)

*Dog Walking Business Name Suggestion*

Hi, Bren - I am new to the Forum - how about Walk'N Wag or Wag'N Walk? - Granny Peg


----------



## ProudMuttMomma (Jun 11, 2006)

*Bumping this up*

*Would really love to hear lots more ideas...anyone, please  

Huggs,
Bren*


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, I've been racking my brain along with you, but I did come up with one this afternoon...

Dogs On The Run..."For the dog who is just too busy to lie around."

I'm sure it can be improved, but I'll keep thinking.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

how about something with a play on words like Your Dogwood Walk....
Sidewalking
Let them be heeled or some play on the word HEEL



My husband has a stained glass studio. he called it Ken's A Pane In The Glass....

I will keep thinking for ya!

Out of the doghouse...

Gone to the dogs


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

I love Wag 'N Walk! That sounds so perfect to me.. 

Here are some random ideas... check to make sure the names arn't being used already though, because I might mention ones that I've already heard of without knowing it... lol.

Pups On The Move
Mutts On The Move
Pups In The Park
(Your Name)'s Dogwalk
Pooch Parade
Pupwalk
Stroll In The Park
Pooch Passion
Pooch Plague ..lmao.. don't ask.
Dogwalk
Passion 4 Paws


uhmm.... *thinks* I give up dude, sorry. LoL. I tried.


----------



## ProudMuttMomma (Jun 11, 2006)

*These are some good names you've come up with everyone, thx again for helping.

Anymore ideas out there, I'd love to hear many more  

Oh and btw, ThxForNothing...I'm not a dude, I'm a dudette  LOL

Huggs,
Bren*


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Walk in the Bark?


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

The Pampered Pooch...or Puppy Palace?


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

puppy palace sounds more of a dog store, but i really like the wagn'walk one.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Actually I knew that (your name says "Momma" after all, lol) -- I just call everyone dude. Dudette never sounded good to me I guess... *shrugs*

I really think you should go with Wag 'N Walk. That's so cute.. lol. And it fits it perfectly, happy dogs generally wag their tails... and most dogs enjoy walks, so, yeah...

..and why am i explaining that to a forum full of dog lovers? heh. don't mind me.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Dances with Dogs..."For dogs who wants to master the fox trot."

K9 to 5..."Work for your dogs."


----------



## choochoo2005 (Jun 5, 2006)

ooo oooo oooo i got one........what about "Puppy Prances" or " Paw-A-Thon" ..... i have no clue......*sob sob*......im horrible at this.... *sniff sniff*


----------



## ProudMuttMomma (Jun 11, 2006)

*Thx so much everyone*

*I love all the ideas you came up with...Hubby and I have decided on the name "K-9 Nanny" what do ya think?

Huggs,
Bren*


----------



## ProudMuttMomma (Jun 11, 2006)

*Need help thinking of a slogan 4 my Dog walking buisness*

*Ok everyone thx so much helping out with name ideas for my Dog Walking buisness...Hubby and I have decided on the name "K-9 Nanny" what do ya think?

But I need help with thinking up a great slogan to go with the name. I would love to hear your ideas and thx so much, I really do appreciate all your help.

Huggs,
Bren *


----------

